# Information on VFDs



## GWRdriver (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a commercial machine I'd like to get operational which is 1hp/208-230v/3phase and it appears (all things considered) that the best way to go is to install a VFD, rather than attempt to replace the motor which is specialized for the machine and performance would be marginal at best. I would appreciate hearing any information about VDFs and installations you may have to offer. Experiences good or bad, rating requirements, cautions, product recommendations, etc. are welcomed.

PS - I have 230v/1ph available for input.


----------



## John Rudd (Jan 24, 2010)

My Chester 9*20 lathe has a VFD conversion on it...

I used a Westinghouse 3/4 horse motor and a Teco FM 50 driver...both purchased from a seller on Ebay. Its been running for over 2 years and I'm very happy with it..


----------



## shred (Jan 24, 2010)

Does this thing have a need/use for variable speed? If so, then go VFD and skip the other options.
1 HP is on the high side of what the 110v-in-220-3PH-out ones can do, though I think there are some. Do you have 220 1-phase handy?

I've had two of the Teco FM50's. One blew up early in its' life and, after considerable hassle with FactoryMation, was replaced-- the replacement has been running great for years.


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 24, 2010)

I have 3 of them and Id never use anything else. Im lookiing for a small 3ph motor now for a new lathe conversion Im doing.

At Cabin Fever a vendor was selling them, and they seemed to be doing as much business as the hot dog vendor-they had several sizes for under $100. I believe they operate on the web as www.dealerselectric.com I have bought all my VFDs form them, and so have several friends with never a problem. Call them however, their web site is never quite up to date.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 24, 2010)

I have heard the name http://www.automationdirect.com come up in discussion on VFDs and control hardware they have a reputation of good value good documentation and good support. 
This place also came up in a Google search do not no anything other than looking at there web page but an option non the less. 
http://www.driveswarehouse.com/
Tin


----------



## kvom (Jan 24, 2010)

I am using a VFD from automationdirect on my Bridgeport. It's the GS2 2HP 220V input. The manual is very good and can be downloaded from their website. The company is located only a couple of miles from my house, so I didn't have to pay shipping.

One nice featire of the GS2 is that the control panel is detachable from the unit itself and can be remoted via an optional cable. In my shop the VFD lives in a NEMA enclosure with the panel attached to the mill for controling the motor. That said, you can attach your own switches to the VFD itself for on-off/fwd-rev/ and speed control.

The 110V input units go up to 1HP at $179. The 220V 2HP unit that I have is $241. 

Here is the web page: http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Drives/GS2_(115_-z-_230_-z-_460_-z-_575_VAC_V-z-Hz_Control)/GS2_Drive_Units_(115_-z-_230_-z-_460_-z-_575_VAC)


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 24, 2010)

Have a look at http://dealerselectric.com Their GE 1hp 120V input is $105 Its right on the front page of their site.

Their 240V 1hp unit is $94

These are the ones they were selling at Cabin Fever, lots cheaper than Automation Direct, and they support the hobby at shows.


----------



## kennyd (Jan 24, 2010)

I use a Teco FM50 drive on my Clausing lathe...


----------



## ksouers (Jan 24, 2010)

kennyd  said:
			
		

> I use a Teco FM50 drive on my Clausing lathe...



Ditto on my mill, 1HP 3 phase. As I recall $120, from automationdirect.com that kvom and tin referenced.
Been using it a little over a year, no problems and easy to program.


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the help and information. In broadening my view on this I''ve got at least one additional machine which would be greatly improved by having variable speed . . . but one machine at a time. I knew of Dealers Electric as I had ordered motors from them in the past.


----------



## QMAN56 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks to all. Excellent insights, and good info sources.


----------



## pete (Feb 4, 2010)

Harry,
You'll love a VFD, If I had 3 phase power at home I'd still use a VFD just for the ease of use, Ability to program ramp up/down settings ect. The mine I work for has almost unlimited 3 phase power avalible plus lots of full time electritions for trouble shooting and repairing problems yet they still use VFD'S on a large ammount of their equipment because of the ability to fine tune to their requirements. From what I've seen rotary phase converters and solid state phase converters don't even come close to what a VFD will do.

Pete


----------



## Thingibob (Feb 4, 2010)

They are not much good on a machine with 3 motors though, like my mill.

My single rotary powers my mill & two lathes. And it won't need upgrading if I add any more machines to my collection.

VFD are great, to a point, just depends what you need to power? And you need one for each machine.

Regards
TB


----------



## pete (Feb 4, 2010)

TB,
True enough, In your case with haveing 3 motors on one machine then a rotary is the only logical solution. Altho now that I think of it I wonder if they make VFD's with multiple outputs?

Pete


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 4, 2010)

VFD's can drive multiple motors. One at a time, if dimensioned to the biggest and various motors at the same time, if you dimension it a little bigger than the total power of the motors. You can even add a motor to a already running drive but running a drive without a motor is not recommended. On the parameters of most VFD's there is an option to avoid the drive checking if there's a load connected to the output.

I have a situation here that has about 20 fan motors connected to a single 15Kw VFD being the only precaution an individual motor protection breaker on each motor so that if there is a failure in one it won't affect the others.


----------

